# Need some input on a 4" barrel 44 mag.



## DoubleRR (Jul 27, 2016)

looking for some input, real life deer hunting experiences, pros and cons on hunting deer with a 44 mag, 4" barrel and a red dot sight????  (my hunting will basically be close range, thick cover...just like my bowhunting).. Thanks in Advance for your input!!!)
Rocky


----------



## Bam Bam (Jul 27, 2016)

I'd like to have a Short Barrelled 44 mag Revolver for Everday or when ever I wanted to Tote it but no experience hunting with one, I've Deer Hunted and Hog Hunted with my Taurus 8 3/8 inch 44 mag Revolver with Success!


----------



## fishtail (Jul 27, 2016)

In short yes it will be fine.
You aren't loosing but about 200fps compared to a 7'' barrel.

Now if you start getting out of bow range, you might need to look at some Elmer Keith stuff.


----------



## DoubleRR (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks for the jnfo... I had never heard of Elmer Keith..looked him up and learned a few things....


----------



## frankwright (Jul 29, 2016)

I have killed several deer with an iron sighted 4" S&W .44 mag revolver and also a 4 5/8" Ruger Blackhawk in .41 magnum and neither went more than a few steps.

Like bowhunting, wait for the right shot, pass on the maybes  and you will be fine. 

I like open sights on these guns as they are for when I am hunting in places where the shot will be close.
I have scopes and red dots on pistols where I may have to reach out longer than bow distance.

Good Luck!


----------



## DoubleRR (Aug 1, 2016)

I ended up with a Ruger Super Blackhawk 7.5" barrel...nib condition..haven't had a chance to shoot it yet....


----------



## fishtail (Aug 1, 2016)

Congratulations!
Now you can shoot the full gamut capability with that thing.
Any preconceived ammo or projectiles already in mind?


----------



## DoubleRR (Aug 2, 2016)

more than likely 240 gr..Hornady or Ga. Arms...maybe Winchester white box.... choices choices choices.....


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 2, 2016)

I have a 44 mag in smith an wesson, 4 inch. I think its the scandium frame pd series. Have dispatched many hogs an deer with this unit. Very lite weight. It would be fine with a small red dot. I love this little gun.


----------

